# Introducing AVA



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am happy to introduce my newest addition AVA the daughter to Marty's AKA and Finale. Ava is 3 years old and was given to me by Marty because he could no longer care for her. She has been a joy to own thus far and with a little fixing up will be a great representation of her parent's. I have only had her for about a week but here she is



















Stay tuned for more Pics as Ava continues to progress  Marty thank you for trusting me with her I promise to give the her all the best ...

Here is how she is bred

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

YAY Sadie, she is beautiful!
Heavy jeep


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG lucky lucky. She is a wonderful girl and I just know she's already stolen your heart. I'm glad she went to you I just know she'll be well loved and taken care of. I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! She is a doll and I am glad to have her with me


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

How freakin awesome is that Sadie!? You got seriously lucky there girl!! Tell Marty I said hey! Give Ava a scratch behind the ear for me and give her love!! Waiting patiently for more pix.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I will tell him LadyPit  And it was my pleasure to take her when he asked me to. Ava deserves all the best in the world and that's just what she's going to get!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, that is AWESOME! Gratz' on the new addition! Ava is an AWESOME name too! If I ever have a daughter, he name will be Ayva.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad to see folks stepping up and taking in the dogs since he's having financial troubles.  

Good to know there are still folks in the APBT world who give a darn about other APBT owners - I wish there were more folks out there like that. 

Good luck with Ava! She's lovely!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You shadowwolf I am glad I was able to help out in this situation  Ava is a pleasure to own. Thanks again everyone for your kind thoughts about Ava


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous , heavy jeep


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

shadowwolf said:


> Glad to see folks stepping up and taking in the dogs since he's having financial troubles.


:goodpost:

Glad to see you got her


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ava is gorgeous, thank you for helping Sadie, she realyl is gorgeous, I would be honored to take a dog from Marty. tell him I said hey, I miss that man. I can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Holly & Tye I am glad I got her too!! I will post more of her soon  Thanks again everyone Ava sends you all lot's of wet kisses LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is beautiful!Congrats on the new member of your pack!I'm so looking forward to updates on this girl,as well as your others!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a pretty little girl. Congrats!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww what a purrrty girl!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

A cutie pie... good luck with her!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> A cutie pie... good luck with her!


Thanks Patch!!!:hug:


----------

